# Joe Johnson won't be back with the suns?



## atowndawill (Nov 16, 2004)

ive heard he was not happy with the shots hes been getting. i guess he wants more plays run towards him. i hope he stays with the suns, hes a very good and exciting player. what do you think the chances of him staying with the suns are?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

That must be a funny source. Never heard JJ complain about anything.

He will stay with the Suns unless someone offers some outrageous contract.


----------



## atowndawill (Nov 16, 2004)

hmm i think i read it on

www.insidehoops.com

its somewhere inside there i think maybe in an interview i dont know.

so you think that the lineup next year will be basically the same this year? with a draft pick? who do you think thats gonna be?


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Players usually don't start complaining while their team is one of the best in the league. I have a hard time he's complaining right now.


----------



## atowndawill (Nov 16, 2004)

no for real it said it on the insidehoops thing


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

That doesn't really sound like Joe Johnson at all. I thought this was about the JJ for Nene rumor started by Ford.. Could we possibly get a link to the actual article/interview?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

What a loser if he does complain. But the 12-3 Suns team isnt built around Joe Johnson that's all I care.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

You can't give a rumor like this without a link and expect people to believe it.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

JJ has no desire to be the man and loves playing for Phoenix and this was when they were losing. He will get slightly more than Q. Amareca is right, only way he leaves is if some gives him some retarted money.

Phoenix is golden for years to come: winning, youngest team in the league, Vujanic overseas, and a Chitown lotto ticket ready to be cashed. Trust me, the Suns hope the Bulls keep their pick this season...they want to go for the jackpots after 2005.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> JJ has no desire to be the man and loves playing for Phoenix and this was when they were losing. He will get slightly more than Q. Amareca is right, only way he leaves is if some gives him some retarted money.
> 
> Phoenix is golden for years to come: winning, youngest team in the league, Vujanic overseas, and a Chitown lotto ticket ready to be cashed. Trust me, the Suns hope the Bulls keep their pick this season...they want to go for the jackpots after 2005.


Congrats on becoming a moderator MemphisX.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Why would JJ complain when his team is having such a great record?? That just doesn't make sense to me. 

Jimmy


----------



## Clayton_Bigsby (Jan 30, 2004)

This would be very out of charecter for JJ. I have always said we need to trade him for a big man. The Suns dont need another SG especially since Q has found his game and Casey has show tons of improvment.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well there is no attribution to where this quote is found, other than saying insidehoops. I would take it as false.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

Yeah, no reason why he'd want to leave. Phoenix is going to be a very good team for a long time.


----------



## atowndawill (Nov 16, 2004)

ok i searched all of insidehoops can't find it but if you guys want to go for it. but seriously why would i lie about that?


----------

